# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks Major Revamp

## Bryan

Various posts from DS:

the thread can be viewed in its entirety here: http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...d.php?t=364759




> i have just read that hollyoaks is set to stop in september for a revamp. it will return in january with new characters and a new theme.





> Sharon marshall on this morning just said that they are revamping hollyoaks, they want to make it more like the O.C!





> It's gonna be more blonde, more sex, more of the stuff teenager are into, there trying to sell it to America so they want to start again with fresh characters so america can view it at the same time as us!





> I can OFFICIAL say that it is true that Hollyoaks will have a REVAMP and become what fans are looking for - More OC than Grange Hill! But it is also rubbish that Hollyoaks is set to go off screen for three months!...But watch this sapace---Hollyoaks is aiming for something bigger, better and new





> It Is Official, It Was On This Morning With Sharon Marshall A 3 Month Break To Make It More Like The O.c And To Be Able To Sell It To Us Tv Stations


Sound Exciting Stuff! Just What It Needs! Especially with Sarah Dunn on the way out!

----------


## Luna

well its about time!!! i dont watch it anymore after they started all that dream stuff and they killed off Mr C

----------


## Em

I cant imagine little ol hollyoaks in the USA!

but i think it does need a revamp - a lot of the current stories have been going on too long

----------


## Bryan

> well its about time!!! i dont watch it anymore after they started all that dream stuff and they killed off Mr C


national/local news/ 3 and a half men or hollyoaks... i watch hollyoaks.. but only because there is nothing else on... its a background sound show not to be taken seriously... the combined age of the cast is probably 11 and the acting abilties of them are useless!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  the likes of sarah dunn are wasted on that show!

----------


## Luna

sarah dunn really anoys me - or rather mandy does - her and tony just dont go together and really who would sleep with a man whos slept with your mother?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'll believe it when I see it. There's been too many rumours in the past..

----------


## Bryan

> I'll believe it when I see it. There's been too many rumours in the past..


i know what you mean, but Sharon Marshall usually knows what shes going on about...

----------


## Em

> sarah dunn really anoys me - or rather mandy does - her and tony just dont go together and really who would sleep with a man whos slept with your mother?


Eww i had forgot about that. imagine being able to say your mom doesnt do it like that!  :Sick:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> sarah dunn really anoys me - or rather mandy does - her and tony just dont go together and really who would sleep with a man whos slept with your mother?


Well that's not her fault. It's whoever decides on the storyline..

----------


## Luna

yeah i know its not her fault but still eeewww

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

Quote:
It Is Official, It Was On This Morning With Sharon Marshall A 3 Month Break To Make It More Like The O.c And To Be Able To Sell It To Us Tv Stations  



with the 3 month break thing is that going ot be a regualr thing like the oc? if so that really does suck! sharon marshall said mandy would go out in a tragic upsetting twist. i hope baby grace doesnt die or anything happen to her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe she's gonna die. I'd rather they kept the door left open for a return!!  :Sad:  Although saying that, I can see this being a huge storyline for the show..

----------


## Daddy_dano

so will it still be the same charictors or will there be new ones

----------


## Florijo

Apparently some new ones are coming in and some old ones (Mandy, maybe some others like the Barns mother and the Ashworths are leaving.

----------


## Daddy_dano

kool, sounds WKD but stillits a shame there stopin it 4 3 months a cnt get enough of it rite nw

----------


## Abbie

well this sounds interesting, it will be werid though

----------


## Abbie

> kool, sounds WKD but stillits a shame there stopin it 4 3 months a cnt get enough of it rite nw


heya erm you might want to be careful and avoid using text talk its not allowed

----------


## Daddy_dano

> heya erm you might want to be careful and avoid using text talk its not allowed


sorry it is kinda a bad habbit  :Cartman:

----------


## Florijo

I don't think the 3 months break thing is true at all. There is always so much rubbish being posted about Hollyoaks and most of it is source-less and made-up and then it goes from forum to forum and people believe it. Example of this was on the official forum recently when someone posted a spoiler about Kathy Barns being pregnant from her thing with Rhys. It was posted on April 1st and even after people kept on saying it was an April fool, people still kept on believing it. I don't believe that Hollyoaks would risk going of the air for 3 months. Competition for ratings is hard enough that I doubt they would take the risk to take it off air for 3 months as some of those viewers might not come back as they have found something else to watch in those 3 months.

----------


## diamond1

i cant see why it takes three months to revamp a show in the first place

----------

